# South bend shaper and Burke #4 mill at auction in Fort Macleod



## Ironborn (Apr 1, 2016)

Just a heads up for anyone here who might be interested in getting a south bend shaper
http://bodnarusauctioneering.com/bid-online
in Fort Macleod session 4 lot # 1818 is the shaper, listed as a Fairbanks Morse mill
lot # 1819 is the Burke #4 horizontal mill. On-line bidding is available. Usual disclaimers no affiliation etc.


----------



## Ironborn (Apr 1, 2016)

Just a heads up to anyone in the Calgary area who might want a south bend shaper
http://bodnarusauctioneering.com/bid-online session 4 lots 1818 and 1819
1818 is the shaper listed as a Fairbanks Morse mill
1819 is the Burke mill
Usual disclaimers no affiliation etc.


----------

